# PSI For Road Tubeless?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

I just installed the NoTubes system on my road bike using the Hutchinson Intensive 25cm tires. My rims are Mavic CXP22 and I'm a strong 240 Clyde. I've generally run @ 100psi with tubes. I have a ton of experience with mountain bike tubeless but this is my first foray into the road system. How much pressure does a Clyde like me need to run with this system? 

I was told to start with 85-90 psi and that sounds reasonable. I sure can't imagine running less than 85. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes I'd say 85-90 too.
I run 80psi @ 85kg, and could easily go down to 65-75 for an even smoother ride. 
Experiment though, you'll be surprised at the ride difference.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i just got a pair of those supposedly 25mm intensives. they're exactly the same as the fusion...22.5mm on a normal rim. pretty lame of hutchinson, i think. at least the tread hasn't developed any cracks yet like the fusions get.


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> i just got a pair of those supposedly 25mm intensives. they're exactly the same as the fusion...22.5mm on a normal rim. pretty lame of hutchinson, i think. at least the tread hasn't developed any cracks yet like the fusions get.


Yeah, I agree. Not even close to 25mm. The stock 23mm tires that I removed are at least as wide as those 25mm Intensive's I installed.

So, do you have an recommendation for psi on these tires?


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*psi tubeless*



Crawf said:


> Yes I'd say 85-90 too.
> I run 80psi @ 85kg, and could easily go down to 65-75 for an even smoother ride.
> Experiment though, you'll be surprised at the ride difference.


Is 85-90 for front and/or rear? (same weight


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I weigh 175 and run 90f/95r.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

At 210 I run anywhere from 90-95 front and 95-100 on the rear with fusion 3s. I run them slightly lower if it's wet out.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I run 85 front and 95 rear and I weigh 185


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there ya go...all of the recommendations so far sound really good to me. i'm 165 and i use 85rr/75frt. unless i'm doing the POO ride, then i go up to 95rr/85frt...too many damn holes in the road!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm 145 lbs and ride 80 psi in the front, 83ish psi rear. Fusion 3 tires.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Good to know I'm running in the same pressure ranges. 150 lbs, 80 psi f/r on Fusion 3. Whenever I increase the pressures to 85 psi I always dislike the jittery ride but I wasn't sure if 80 was too low a pressure. Is there any reason to go lower? I'll try using difference pressures between front and rear.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i don't know that i'd go much lower than 75 or so. i've tried 70 on the front, but it doesn't seem to take much of a bump (like a driveway) to burp some air out. that's w/ a hutchinson on a normal (non-tubeless) rim. i generally run about a 10% difference in frt/rr pressure, even though the weight distribution on a race bike is more like 60-40.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Sure, low is fine; I'll do 70/75 in the rain or if it's wet out just to gain a little traction. No trouble at all.

Heck, I've had flats where the sealant 'caught' the flat yet let some air out. Rather than bothering to stop, I just rode the 5k-10k back home making sure I kept my weight off that wheel and avoiding potholes. No damage, and when I got back it had like 35psi in it. Sure love sealant and Road Tubeless!


----------

